# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  join game đế chế

## clickenter

2! mình đang tập chơi đế chế và muốn vào garena để chơi nhưng ko hiểu tại sao không join được game, hôm qua mình có đi gót( ko biết tiếng anh [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] ) lại máy tính thì tự nhiên lại join được. nhưng khi tắt máy bật lên lại ko vào được nữa, mình nhớ là lúc đầu khi mới gót máy xong vào đế chế với garena nó có 2 cái bảng j có hình đế chế với garena hiện lên và mình ấn vào chữ unlock thì chơi được, nhưng tắt máy bật lên ko thấy nữa, ai biết tại sao ko? giúp mình với.
cảm ơn trước nha!!!#-o

----------


## thanhtrung

bạn disable cái firewall đi.
start->control panel -> windows firewall -> chọn off.

----------


## lehuan_138

mình tắt firewall rồi nhưng vẫn ko được, chẳng hiểu tại sao? hôm qua còn chơi tốt mà.
---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
mà có thể làm cái thông báo có chữ unlock ấy hiện lên được nữa ko?

----------


## Minhpham.mng

chưa bị bao giừ hết. bạn cài lại garena thử coi. biết đâu...

----------


## AllisOne-05

thử quá nhiều lần rồi, nhưng không được, không ai biết tại sao thật ak? anh em nào có kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực này giúp mình với. cảm ơn !!!

----------


## duythangtmv

bạn thử cách này nhé! start->program->windows firewall->exception trong danh sách ở exception chứa các chương trình mà được phép đi qua firewall. nếu đế chế của bạn ở trong đó rồi thì phải đảm bảo là nó đã được đánh dấu v. còn nếu chưa có đế chế trong đó thì add nó vào. nhìn hình của mình:

----------


## dangban321

cảm ơn bạn, nhưng mà vẫn không được

----------


## Chiến Chăm Chỉ

mà bạn ơi cho mình hỏi máy bạn cài những chương trình j? có phải tắt hay bật kái j ko?

----------

